# New at this crazy adventure!!



## louise69

Hi everyone :) I have recently had my 1st ultrasound and its all real now haha. Im excited and scared at the same time! Hope to talk to new people and hopefully get some great advice from those who have been through this crazy ride already. 

Thanks :):hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Louise

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum


----------

